# Scrape by the Lake 2005 ∙



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Date is set - Sunday, Aug 21st....website will be updated shortly...in the meantime.....

*Scrape by the Lake DVD *- footage from last summer's show...lolo's, imports, trucks, hop-off, bikini comp, etc... 

plus bonus street footage, cruise night, show+ picnic footage from Toronto, Buffalo, Orlando, Vegas, Niagara Falls, etc
....shows - Scrape by the Lake, Border Bash, Darknights, Vegas Supershow, Speedorama, etc
...picnics - Rollerz Only (niagara), True Playaz (toronto), BLVD Knights (orlando), etc

soundtrack featuring Snoop, Dre, Clipse, WC, Westside Connection, Youngbloodz, Circle Jerks, Pennywise, etc

running time - 50 minutes

*$22 shipped *(continental US and Canada)

not claiming to be Truucha or Cali Swangin - but not a "walk-around-the-show-with-a-camera" vid either...its a good video representing our northeast scene...if your ride was at Scrape, or hopped at any of the above shows/picnics/etc - its almost guaranteed to be in the video

pm me for more info 

(cover shot)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice...We are going to the RO picnic in July and we'll be probably going to Scrape this year...   2 great events in Canada for sure!!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Mar 19 2005, 11:59 PM
> *Nice...We are going to the RO picnic in July and we'll be probably going to Scrape this year...    2 great events in Canada for sure!!!
> [snapback]2874836[/snapback]​*


hit me up when it gets a bit closer - get you the best places to stay etc

gonna be fun as hell again this year :biggrin: 

just got word that the May LRM is out with last year's Scrape in it - 4 pages too!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

will you do it for 15 shipped


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

u take paypal


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 19 2005, 11:41 PM
> *will you do it for 15 shipped
> [snapback]2874964[/snapback]​*


Bro, just pay the 22$, it's all worth it man... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 19 2005, 11:06 PM
> *hit me up when it gets a bit closer - get you the best places to stay etc
> 
> gonna be fun as hell again this year  :biggrin:
> ...


We'll do for sure Joe...Thanks bro...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 20 2005, 12:41 AM
> *will you do it for 15 shipped
> [snapback]2874964[/snapback]​*


nah sorry bro - they sell for 20 in the stores here - I cant undercut them


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 20 2005, 12:42 AM
> *u take paypal
> [snapback]2874970[/snapback]​*


yup - pm me and I'll get you the info :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

where is Scrape by the Lake? are bikes allowed to show?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Mar 20 2005, 09:18 AM
> *where is Scrape by the Lake? are bikes allowed to show?
> [snapback]2875983[/snapback]​*


Charles Daley Park (10 mins from Niagara Falls Canada)

http://www.ScrapebytheLake.com

we get tons of lowrider bikes - this year we added a chopper class (to the lolo bike and trike classes already)


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

This video almost sold out at the last hotrod car show we were at. It was great to see "regular" people injoy watching the video we were playing on the big screen, and even better to have them buy one.


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 20 2005, 01:25 PM
> *Charles Daley Park (10 mins from Niagara Falls Canada)
> 
> http://www.ScrapebytheLake.com
> ...


if I'm done even 1 of my bikes by then I'll be out there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

Joe you have a pm :biggrin: 

We will be there for sure. Have not got plane tickets yet ... good thing damn jetsgo lol


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 19 2005, 11:06 PM
> *hit me up when it gets a bit closer - get you the best places to stay etc
> 
> gonna be fun as hell again this year  :biggrin:
> ...


Jus picked up the issue....Great pics of the show....
SCARPE BE THE LAKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Can't wait til this year.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Mar 23 2005, 10:34 AM
> *Jus picked up the issue....Great pics of the show....
> SCARPE BE THE LAKE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Can't wait til this year.
> [snapback]2894161[/snapback]​*


Now you gotta pick up the DVD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm picking up my copy this weekend of the DVD along with Danny T.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Mar 25 2005, 11:11 PM
> *I'm picking up my copy this weekend of the DVD along with Danny T.
> [snapback]2907813[/snapback]​*


atta boy James :biggrin: Danny made the dvd nosin up with Clyde...and pretty sure your in there nosin up to some Budweisers  

after you watch em - let me know what you think


----------



## theoglean (Dec 4, 2002)

Hope to be there this year for the first time.


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Mar 19 2005, 09:59 PM
> *Nice...We are going to the RO picnic in July and we'll be probably going to Scrape this year...    2 great events in Canada for sure!!!
> [snapback]2874836[/snapback]​*



when is the ROLLERZ ONLY show and is it an open invite? 

we were going to take the trip to Scrape show but DRASTIC is havin there bbq that same weekend. 


how do i get one of those Scrape dvds?


----------



## lowcaddy87 (Jan 3, 2002)

joe, when are you gonna be around so i can come pick up a dvd off you?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solowpaul_@Mar 26 2005, 10:05 PM
> *when is the ROLLERZ ONLY show and is it an open invite?
> 
> we were going to take the trip to Scrape show but DRASTIC is havin there bbq that same weekend.
> ...


The RO picnic is on the 3rd of july bro and pm Caddy84 to get one of the Scrape dvd...


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Mar 27 2005, 08:37 AM
> *The RO picnic is on the 3rd of july bro and pm Caddy84 to get one of the Scrape dvd...
> [snapback]2912950[/snapback]​*


is it in niagara falls?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 27 2005, 09:38 AM
> *is it in niagara falls?
> [snapback]2912953[/snapback]​*


Yes it is my friend Edo...The Luxurious Cali guys and us in Montreal are making the trip to go there for sure...You guys from Chi-Town should come too... :biggrin:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

i cant man i cant leave the country yo i had problems bout that when me and jeremy had to meet up.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 27 2005, 09:40 AM
> *i cant man i cant leave the country yo i had problems bout that when me and jeremy had to meet up.
> [snapback]2912965[/snapback]​*


Ok man, well it happens sometimes bro...


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

ill just chill at the other side of the waterfall with my coupe


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 27 2005, 09:43 AM
> *ill just chill at the other side of the waterfall with my coupe
> [snapback]2912972[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I hear ya bro...That RO picnic should be really cool...The Niagara RO guys are really nice people...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Mar 27 2005, 08:37 AM
> *The RO picnic is on the 3rd of july bro and pm Caddy84 to get one of the Scrape dvd...
> [snapback]2912950[/snapback]​*



For sure if you can't make it to Scrape roll on up to the picnic In July with our Drastic homies as I'm pretty sure there coming up again

And impy&caddy really looking forward to meeting you guys when you come down if you need any info or anything hit myself or Joe (its actually 84caddy for the homie lookin to buy the Scrape DVD)

CLINTONCUTTY that sucks about the not being able to get across the border would have liked to finally get the chance to meet up in person....


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Mar 27 2005, 08:44 AM
> *Yeah, I hear ya bro...That RO picnic should be really cool...The Niagara RO guys are really nice people...
> [snapback]2912977[/snapback]​*


but i say RO should come to the big M picnic on the 31st.... take care of some shit.


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@Mar 27 2005, 08:50 AM
> *For sure if you can't make it to Scrape roll on up to the picnic In July with our Drastic homies as I'm pretty sure there coming up again
> 
> And impy&caddy really looking forward to meeting you guys when you come down if you need any info or anything hit myself or Joe (its actually 84caddy for the homie lookin to buy the Scrape DVD)
> ...


fuck it ima get married now.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for a good show...


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Scrape coverage from last year's show is in the new LRM (May) :biggrin:


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: joe,pete, and jeramy,,,,, the pics look sweettttttttttttt....... an amazing show keep it up,,, c u july....
p.s. have lots of food,,,paco's starving... :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

Paco you're always starving.

Just make sure you bring a REAL hopper to the show this year   :0 :0 :0 

I'll be WAITING for you PACITO!!!!!
ha ha ha


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Mar 30 2005, 12:04 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: joe,pete, and jeramy,,,,,  the pics look sweettttttttttttt.......  an amazing show keep it up,,, c u july....
> p.s.  have lots of food,,,paco's starving... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2928652[/snapback]​*


Paco - whe you pickin up a DVD?? - your 63's all over it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLINTONCUTTY_@Mar 27 2005, 08:50 AM
> *but i say RO should come to the big M picnic on the 31st.... take care of some shit.
> [snapback]2913006[/snapback]​*


Be asure, that* RO*, will be there...!!!!

I was also there last year.


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

hey,hey,,,,, the cabbys threw the fucker out of ottawa,,,,, i'm so hungry i'll eat you 4 dinner and spit your hopper out! oh yea! what hopper biatch!!!!!!!!
(shit takin at its best) :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

joe, save me one,,,,always like lookin at my car,,,,,


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Mar 31 2005, 05:37 PM
> *hey,hey,,,,, the cabbys threw the fucker out of ottawa,,,,, i'm so hungry  i'll eat you 4 dinner and spit your hopper out!  oh yea! what hopper biatch!!!!!!!!
> (shit takin at its best)
> 
> ...


Of course you like lookin' at your car....everytime you look at it you find a new dent!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hey Pacito, this time Scrape is gonna be special...you gotta bring the drinks.....I'm getting married the week after. Hey, for a wedding gift, park your whip on the bumper!

Better yet, let ME get on the switch, I'll show you how its done    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Mar 31 2005, 12:34 PM
> *Of course you like lookin' at your car....everytime you look at it you find a new dent!!!!!  :0  :0
> 
> Hey Pacito, this time Scrape is gonna be special...you gotta bring the drinks.....I'm getting married the week after.  Hey, for a wedding gift, park your whip on the bumper!
> ...




yo homie,,
how are those confused 1/2 french and 1/2 canadian people... don't get married guy find a girl you can't standf and just give her half now.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
you can't hop shit,,,all you have is a honda,,,,,this kid don't tic tac!!!!!!!!  


and buddy if you were at the best show(sbtl)you would of heard my speech,how my car is't for show it's to bang the fuck out of it........i said bang!!!haha :uh: 

and your wedding gift is i'll put my bumper on your hondas my gift,,,thank me later,,,,how's the hummer buisness :0


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

Pacito......you're SO good to me......you can park your whip on my Honda ANYtime!!!! lol

And these 1/2 french 1/2 Canadians are gonna kill me one of these days.....these guys got bigger trucks and don't have a CLUE how to use them.
So sad.


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Mar 31 2005, 04:04 PM
> *Pacito......you're SO good to me......you can park your whip on my Honda ANYtime!!!! lol
> 
> And these 1/2 french 1/2 Canadians are gonna kill me one of these days.....these guys got bigger trucks and don't have a CLUE how to use them.
> ...



i've miss abusing you,,it's been a long time,,, hope everything is good. congradulations on the funeral....haha :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

anybody there??????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Apr 4 2005, 09:00 AM
> *anybody there??????????????? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2950957[/snapback]​*



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

hey jer,,,
what's new and happening out there,,,,u still got the wagon??????
how much u want for it,and is it running???
holla back.....


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

JIMM aaaayyyyyeee


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

hey petey,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: 
what's up?????  


where's the cabby from OTTAWA!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

hey petey,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: 
what's up?????  


where's the cabby from OTTAWA!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Apr 5 2005, 05:46 AM
> *hey jer,,,
> what's new and happening out there,,,,u still got the wagon??????
> how much u want for it,and is it running???
> ...


What up homie...what wagon are you speaking of....
:dunno:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Apr 5 2005, 03:21 PM
> *uffin:
> [snapback]2957966[/snapback]​*



FUCKIN Canadians.....I need a smoke


I think you should keep the Cougar


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

you mean the cooooooooooggggaaaaarrrrrrr...rrr...rr...r.....



ya gotta roll the tongue when saying it


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@Apr 7 2005, 04:11 PM
> *FUCKIN Canadians.....I need a smoke
> I think you should keep the Cougar
> [snapback]2968410[/snapback]​*



stick out 13's !!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

will there be any of those dvds 4 sale at the picnic in july?


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Apr 8 2005, 07:47 PM
> *will there be any of those dvds 4 sale at the picnic in july?
> [snapback]2974139[/snapback]​*



there should be, but we'll allready be filming footage for the next one?


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

TTT

(and what the hell are you StRollerZ Only boys yappin' about? I know y'all are pretty old and stuff, but there's no need to bring COUGARS into the lowriding scene....we like them young and tight...like a good knock-off.....!!!)

PACITO I been BUSY catchin' FARES at the AIRPORT homey! Gotta save up some loot to donate to the "PAINT PACITO'S HOPPER" fund...!!!!


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Apr 13 2005, 08:59 AM
> *TTT
> 
> (and what the hell are you StRollerZ Only boys yappin' about?  I know y'all are pretty old and stuff, but there's no need to bring COUGARS into the lowriding scene....we like them young and tight...like a good knock-off.....!!!)
> ...



yo cabbie,,,
i figure that since i ain't gona paint paco, we just save the money an drink it 4 the funeral and watch you get buried sucker???????


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Canadians :uh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Apr 23 2005, 01:45 PM
> *Canadians  :uh:
> [snapback]3041681[/snapback]​*



******** from Ohio :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Apr 23 2005, 09:49 PM
> *yo cabbie,,,
> i figure that since i ain't gona paint paco, we just save the money an drink it 4 the funeral and watch you get buried sucker???????
> [snapback]3041525[/snapback]​*


HA HA HA!!! GOOD IDEA!!!
PACITO, I just got my Scrape DVD. I saw your ass swangin' your car and I was like "OH SHIT, IT'S PACITO!!!" 
but it didn't really mean nothing...I was alone when I was watching it....ha ha

TTT


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Apr 25 2005, 07:07 AM
> *HA HA HA!!!  GOOD IDEA!!!
> PACITO, I just got my Scrape DVD.  I saw your ass swangin' your car and I was like "OH SHIT, IT'S PACITO!!!"
> but it didn't really mean nothing...I was alone when I was watching it....ha ha
> ...



hey cabbie,,,

don't lie just u and the palmetta twins,,,,, watch a real car hit,,,, maybe if your nice we'll build u a real car some day?????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
bring out pacito's palace soon


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)




----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

check the dude eye'in Jimmy :0 :0


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 6 2005, 08:51 PM
> *check the dude eye'in Jimmy  :0  :0
> [snapback]3107320[/snapback]​*



Fuck that guy......"sweater boy" :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Super Star (Jun 14, 2003)

I'll definitely be there! Thrid year in a row. Esspecially since I live in Niagara Falls and this my only chance a year to see lowriders (other then mine) in person. When is the the "mini scrape" along St. Pauls street?
And señor Wing you have a PM. Oh wait...we live in Canada, so - monsieur Wing you have a PM.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@May 7 2005, 10:28 AM
> *Fuck that guy......"sweater boy"  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3108455[/snapback]​*


is that pic from the Buffalo show?

still haven't seen pics!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Star_@May 7 2005, 04:00 PM
> *I'll definitely be there! Thrid year in a row. Esspecially since I live in Niagara Falls and this my only chance a year to see lowriders (other then mine) in person. When is the the "mini scrape" along St. Pauls street?
> And señor Wing you have a PM. Oh wait...we live in Canada, so - monsieur Wing you have a PM.
> [snapback]3109371[/snapback]​*


actually I'm in Florida right now...so y'all pm my ass ya here I'll tell you wut


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 7 2005, 11:03 PM
> *actually I'm in Florida right now...so y'all pm my ass ya here I'll tell you wut
> [snapback]3109971[/snapback]​*



drunk ?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 8 2005, 11:38 AM
> *drunk ?
> [snapback]3111400[/snapback]​*



Of course ........can't wait for our little party welcoming the new member of the family.. :0


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 7 2005, 08:01 PM
> *is that pic from the Buffalo show?
> 
> still haven't seen pics!
> [snapback]3109964[/snapback]​*



yup from Buffalo I though I sent you the pics?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 8 2005, 01:38 PM
> *drunk ?
> [snapback]3111400[/snapback]​*


nah - well maybe ...I was just talkin Floridian :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@May 8 2005, 03:30 PM
> *Of course ........can't wait for our little party welcoming the new member of the family.. :0
> [snapback]3111731[/snapback]​*


what the hell does the 63 in your name stand for anyway??? :dunno:


----------



## Super Star (Jun 14, 2003)

Nobody answered my question of when the "mini scrape" is? If there is one.


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 8 2005, 10:45 PM
> *what the hell does the 63 in your name stand for anyway???  :dunno:
> [snapback]3111784[/snapback]​*


63 stands for the size of his rims.....(in Floridan).
Seein' a lotta whipz with "20-SICKS BITCH NO CUT NO RUB NO CLASS NO STYLE NO MONEY FOR A REAL CAR....BITCH" stickers on the rear windows?
You might have to come back via L.A. for a week......consider it 'DETOX'


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@May 8 2005, 08:12 PM
> *63 stands for the size of his rims.....(in Floridan).
> Seein' a lotta whipz with "20-SICKS BITCH NO CUT NO RUB NO CLASS NO STYLE NO MONEY FOR A REAL CAR....BITCH" stickers on the rear windows?
> You might have to come back via L.A. for a week......consider it 'DETOX'
> [snapback]3112821[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Super Star_@May 9 2005, 04:11 AM
> *Nobody answered my question of when the "mini scrape" is? If there is one.
> [snapback]3112641[/snapback]​*


Sometime between now and the real scrape, son.






Naw, I think it's in July. Either ways, it's not anytime soon so you're not gonna miss it in the next couple weeks.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

HEY WHATS UP HOMIES? I WAS WONDERING HOW I GET A COPY OF THAT DVD? LET ME KNOW PM ME! I AM TROYS BROTHER I MET MOST OF YOU GUYS IN VEGAS THE LAST 2 YEARS! ANYWAYS HIT ME BACK LATERS!!!!!!!!!!!! ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@May 9 2005, 02:53 PM
> *HEY WHATS UP HOMIES? I WAS WONDERING HOW I GET A COPY OF THAT DVD? LET ME KNOW PM ME! I AM TROYS BROTHER I MET MOST OF YOU GUYS IN VEGAS THE LAST 2 YEARS! ANYWAYS HIT ME BACK LATERS!!!!!!!!!!!! ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE
> [snapback]3116413[/snapback]​*



you have a pm


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Star_@May 8 2005, 09:11 PM
> *Nobody answered my question of when the "mini scrape" is? If there is one.
> [snapback]3112641[/snapback]​*


Saturday, July 9th

Downtown St. Catharines

$1000 cash hop-off, trophy's, giveaways

registration free w/ non-persihable food donation :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@May 9 2005, 04:53 PM
> *HEY WHATS UP HOMIES? I WAS WONDERING HOW I GET A COPY OF THAT DVD? LET ME KNOW PM ME! I AM TROYS BROTHER I MET MOST OF YOU GUYS IN VEGAS THE LAST 2 YEARS! ANYWAYS HIT ME BACK LATERS!!!!!!!!!!!! ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE
> [snapback]3116413[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

hey whats up guys..hopefully my coupe will make an appearance..i just redid the whole engine bay and dropped in a 350 with alotta chrome goodies..when i get a scanner ill post sum pics for u guys...im gonna be painting it soon ..doing patterns and murals myself..im gonna go with a candy green with monotone murals and pattern the roof caz i removed the vinyl.hopefully it will be sweet..oh and joe next time we meet up at a show bring that trim for the seat lol...no worries bro i havent even touched the interior yet..i havnt been on here for a while caz i just bought a new computer but ill see u guys at the shows...peace


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

oh by the way...my brother is selling his 85 fleetwood 
its original coffee cream color with tan interior
14 100 spokes and a chrome cce comp setup done by choice customs a few years ago..ill get sum pics of that,, he wants like $6500..


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@May 12 2005, 02:21 AM
> *oh by the way...my brother is selling his 85 fleetwood
> its original coffee cream color with tan interior
> 14 100 spokes and a chrome cce comp setup done by choice customs a few years ago..ill get sum pics of that,, he wants like $6500..
> [snapback]3126639[/snapback]​*


What's happening lil pimp!
I'll see if anyone wants to buy that caddy, get some pics to me. Some of these O-Town kids could use a good spanking on the streets.....!
Good to see your whip's coming along, hope to see it out cruisin' soon.


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

what up big PIMP!! man i havnt seen u in so long..hows O tizownnnn..
and hows that town car..i really want to get my ride to scrape this year..but as far as cruising it soon... :uh: i dont know...well see how things line up i guess...pray for my lac...as far as those pic..marcio has to find the hookup for his digital cam so i can put them on the pc..soon as he does later on i will..peace


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@May 11 2005, 07:16 PM
> *hey whats up guys..hopefully my coupe will make  an appearance..i just redid the whole engine bay and dropped in a 350 with alotta chrome goodies..when i  get a scanner ill post sum pics for u guys...im gonna be painting it soon ..doing patterns and murals myself..im gonna go with a candy green with monotone murals and pattern the roof caz i removed the vinyl.hopefully it will be sweet..oh and joe next time we meet up at a show bring that trim for the seat lol...no worries bro i havent even touched the interior yet..i havnt been on here for a while caz i just bought a new computer but ill see u guys at the shows...peace
> [snapback]3126621[/snapback]​*


good to hear Rodrigo...can't wait to see your Lac

I still got that part ready to ship...is that Lansdowne address still good (M6H 3Z8)? PM me your last name too and I'll send it out tomorrow


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey guys, do we need to reserve motels or hotels right now for the RO picnic in july? Which motels or hotels would you recommand? I would like to make reservations as soon as I can...Tourist season in the Niagara Region must be going on big time in july...


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

I think anything in Niagara Falls is gonna be cool for a hotel...

That's IF things go on that late. I wasn't there last year so I don't know what time things dispersed, but I imagine there'll be a cruise.....


To the Downer......


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@May 12 2005, 10:22 PM
> *Hey guys, do we need to reserve motels or hotels right now for the RO picnic in july? Which motels or hotels would you recommand? I would like to make reservations as soon as I can...Tourist season in the Niagara Region must be going on big time in july...
> [snapback]3132779[/snapback]​*


yeah - there's a shitload of hotels in the Falls for every budget...check last year's page http://www.niagararollerz.com/shows.html for a list of numbers...everything is no more than 10 minutes away from the park (or right across from the park where we all stay)...or right next to the Downer...where Ali stays :0 

yeah that weekend is jammed here (Canada Day + July 4th holidays combined) :biggrin:


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

Whut up all


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 13 2005, 12:03 PM
> *yeah - there's a shitload of hotels in the Falls for every budget...check last year's page http://www.niagararollerz.com/shows.html for a list of numbers...everything is no more than 10 minutes away from the park (or right across from the park where we all stay)...or right next to the Downer...where Ali stays  :0
> 
> yeah that weekend is jammed here (Canada Day + July 4th holidays combined)  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3135049[/snapback]​*


Ok thanks Joe...We are making reservations this week...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

my cutlass comes back from getting juice next friday so please believe i'll be there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

It has nothing to do with Scrape but I thought I'd show you here...Check who came up to Montreal this weekend and got drunk with us at the strip joint...A lot of you guys know him here...BG PMPN got some nice ''touching'' done...Damn the hoes were fine... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

It was nice seeing you Aly...All you guys from Toronto, Niagara and so on...Give us a shout if you ever come up to Montreal and we go whore hunting...


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

dude titty bars have EVERYTHING to do with Scrape

(damn - I can't believe I don't recognize that strip club...must be slippin :biggrin 

next time I'm in MTL we gotta

1. check out the rides/projects
2. eat some Queue de Cheval
3. do the Ste-Catherine tour
4. get some sloppy ass poutine

...in that order :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 15 2005, 08:06 PM
> *dude titty bars have EVERYTHING to do with Scrape
> 
> (damn - I can't believe I don't recognize that strip club...must be slippin :biggrin
> ...



You're always welcome Joe...We find you a nice whore for the night bro...For free!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

First of all, thanks impy&caddy for posting up the pics. 

And Joe Joe, that's a newly-renovated strip club, gotta be one of the nicest/classiest/cleanest lookin' joints I been in!!! And Montreal women.....of course.....

BIG thanks to the Luxurious CC MTL, they showed some true hospitality and I can't wait to get back there soon to help them on some of their projects.
They're lookin' to introduce themselves right at Scrape this year with a few surprises that I think everybody's gonna like....!!!

These are a COOL ASS bunch of guys that are the very definition of Lowriders. 

I should'a gotten a picture of you rollin' my Tahoe Dave!!!!! ha ha ha
And tell Timmay I'm gonna go through his cell phone get that Godzilla girl's number and call her up!!!! lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@May 16 2005, 07:56 AM
> *First of all, thanks impy&caddy for posting up the pics.
> 
> And Joe Joe, that's a newly-renovated strip club, gotta be one of the nicest/classiest/cleanest lookin' joints I been in!!!  And Montreal women.....of course.....
> ...


Good one...
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Let's keep this bitch on top...


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

Scrape By The Lake can't wait til this year..The best show in canada :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 15 2005, 07:06 PM
> *dude titty bars have EVERYTHING to do with Scrape
> 
> (damn - I can't believe I don't recognize that strip club...must be slippin :biggrin
> ...



hey cabbie guy got a raise,,,,wearing some cool glasses. we'll all have to do the montreal thing,,,,
187..... rookie of the year,,,,,,,going to wasaga,BECARFUL because po po don't play,there evil :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

84 caddy,,, save me a dvd,so i can play it in pacito's palace 4 li'l pimp'in... ali don't 4get to bring tictac mobile,i'll put it in the truck of my strettttttttttttch limo 4 u???????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@May 17 2005, 07:33 AM
> *Scrape By The Lake can't wait til this year..The best show in canada  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3148368[/snapback]​*


No doubt...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Triple T...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maddy_@May 17 2005, 06:16 PM
> *hey cabbie guy got a raise,,,,wearing some cool glasses. we'll all have to do the montreal thing,,,,
> 187..... rookie of the year,,,,,,,going to wasaga,BECARFUL because po po don't play,there evil :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> ...


ehhh paco, its like 4am and the car is finished, it looks sick i just gotta break in those coils, and as 4 wasaga beach, i got my balls on and i hope the po po leave me alone


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

187 ........ dont get to switch happy up there , the po po dont look to kindly on us switched folks, gotta a carless one year, just for dumping my frontend , dam wopsauga


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

im gonna put my switchbox in the trunk to fight the temptation :biggrin:


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@May 20 2005, 02:12 PM
> *187 ........  dont get to switch happy up there , the po po dont look to kindly on us switched folks, gotta a carless one year, just for dumping my frontend ,  dam wopsauga
> [snapback]3163487[/snapback]​*







:roflmao: ........hey wait im italian, should i be laughing at that?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

yea im half *** too, i call myself a wo (whoa)


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

nothing like hitting switches, i went to wasaga and was hittin switches all day in the parking lots and i only got stopped because of my lisence plate cuz it says 187. w/e tho, no tickets, and now my batteries r charging, howcome no one ever told my how sick hydros really r?


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

They would have told ya, but they were all too busy playing with there switches


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@May 23 2005, 07:13 PM
> *They would have told ya, but they were all too busy playing with there switches
> [snapback]3174845[/snapback]​*


lol ...hey 187 i seen your car at marios shop before it got juiced..looks crisp nice paint. what kind of setup u put in it?...man i cant wait till scrape :biggrin: best damn show i ever been to...and hey mr big pizimp looks like marcio aint sellin the caddy after all...he just had one of those i hate my car moments...hes has like 3 a month lolol then he hits tha  and a truucha video and snaps out of it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Do we need to register in advance to go to Scrape By the Lake or we just show up and register the same day we get there?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@May 24 2005, 07:52 PM
> *Do we need to register in advance to go to Scrape By the Lake or we just show up and register the same day we get there?
> [snapback]3179293[/snapback]​*


This goes for anyone attending.......pre registration is a good idea as the number of cars will be capped due to space limitations....and its also quicker to be pre registered as the line up of traffic for non registered vehicles gets pretty long ....bottom line pre registered vhehicles WILL get in quicker to the park

heres a link to pre register


http://www.scrapebythelake.com/onlineRegistration.html


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@May 24 2005, 09:11 PM
> *This goes for anyone attending.......pre registration is a good idea as the number of cars will be capped due to space limitations....and its also quicker to be pre registered as the line up of traffic for non registered vehicles gets pretty long ....bottom line pre registered vhehicles WILL get in quicker to the park
> 
> heres a link to pre register
> ...


Thanks Jeremy...Ignore my pm then...I looked here after sending you the pm...  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@May 24 2005, 08:14 PM~
> *Thanks Jeremy...Ignore my pm then...I looked here after sending you the pm...   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3179409[/snapback]​*



No problem.....looking forward to finally meeting you guys...
:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@May 24 2005, 09:35 PM
> *lol ...hey 187 i seen your car at marios shop before it got juiced..looks crisp nice paint. what kind of setup u put in it?...man i cant wait till scrape :biggrin: best damn show i ever been to...and hey mr big pizimp looks like marcio aint sellin the caddy after all...he just had one of those i hate my car moments...hes has like 3 a month lolol then he hits tha   and a truucha video and snaps out of it
> [snapback]3177704[/snapback]​*



Damn, okay then, I was gonna tellPaul from Choice to give him a call in case he wanted to get some of his work back...!!!

Can't wait to hook up at Scrape kid. Lookin' to see your whip out!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@May 24 2005, 09:22 PM
> *No problem.....looking forward to finally meeting you guys....and well Stephanie too  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3179447[/snapback]​*


Shge should be there with us bro...


----------



## alluringvisionmovies (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for all who liked the movie. It pays off when I get positive feedback for one of my flicks. For all that did not yet order a copy, you can order them at 
*www.alluringvision.com* and hit the production link. They are $25.00 including tax and postage. Yes there are slightly more on the website but I have to be legite on the site and paypal has a fee. See you all at the show next year and bring me a beer.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

i put in a cce fatboy to the front and a comp pump to the back with 8 batts, some reinforcing and shit, not bad 4 a beginner


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@May 27 2005, 06:06 PM
> *i put in a cce fatboy to the front and a comp pump to the back with 8 batts, some reinforcing and shit, not bad 4 a beginner
> [snapback]3191982[/snapback]​*


Good...


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

Scrape's Coming Soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@May 29 2005, 08:10 AM
> *Scrape's Coming Soon  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3196233[/snapback]​*


Sure is...


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@May 29 2005, 08:16 AM
> *Sure is...
> [snapback]3196241[/snapback]​*


I Can't fuckin wait... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@May 29 2005, 08:20 AM
> *I Can't fuckin wait... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3196247[/snapback]​*


It certainly going to be a tight show... :biggrin:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@May 29 2005, 08:24 AM
> *I certainly going to be a tight show... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3196254[/snapback]​*


Yup....this show only gets better&better..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@May 29 2005, 08:31 AM
> *Yup....this show only gets better&better..
> [snapback]3196262[/snapback]​*


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

Scrape...Scrape...Scrape... !!!


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

thanks for the good words :biggrin: 

....site is FINALLY updated.....

http://www.SCRAPEbytheLAKE.com


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 30 2005, 06:47 PM
> *thanks for the good words  :biggrin:
> 
> ....site is FINALLY updated.....
> ...



good work Joe site looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife63_@May 30 2005, 11:56 PM
> *good work Joe site looks good  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3203181[/snapback]​*


Joe does web sites? Well done man...Looks good, no doubt!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Bring that shit up...


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 30 2005, 08:47 PM
> *thanks for the good words  :biggrin:
> 
> ....site is FINALLY updated.....
> ...


What up JOE, whatcha been doing


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I just pre-registered my radical dancer. :biggrin: Paid with my friend's paypal account. Do we get a letter or an e-mail to confirm our participation?


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

hey dave im not sure , but last year when i pre-reg i just rolled up in the VIP line and told them my name and rolled in, but confirm with RO


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Jun 10 2005, 06:14 AM
> *hey dave im not sure , but last year when i pre-reg  i just rolled up in the VIP line and told them my name and rolled in, but confirm with RO
> [snapback]3252696[/snapback]​*


Thanks Hai...I pm'ed Joe from RO Niagara and he should get back to me soon I guess...


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

hey can someone please post the actual mailing adress of the park so i can mapquest it..

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 27 2005, 03:42 PM
> *hey can someone please post the actual mailing adress of the park so i can mapquest it..
> 
> thanks
> [snapback]3328451[/snapback]​*


I don't know the actual address of the park but if you click the link it will give you hotels which are 5 min from the park and there are addresses hopefully this helps


http://www.scrapebythelake.com/directions.html


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

oh ok thanks man..im just trying to plan a trip...coming for far away


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Jun 27 2005, 07:26 PM
> *oh ok thanks man..im just trying to plan a trip...coming for far away
> [snapback]3329601[/snapback]​*


no worries if you need any more info about anything in the area just PM me


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

i'm gonna bring the honda bike again, but can I park it with the cars this time? :uh:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 27 2005, 07:38 PM
> *i'm gonna bring the honda bike again, but can I park it with the cars this time?  :uh:
> [snapback]3329625[/snapback]​*


you should roll ur impala, im sure everyone would love to see that in person


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 27 2005, 06:38 PM
> *i'm gonna bring the honda bike again, but can I park it with the cars this time?  :uh:
> [snapback]3329625[/snapback]​*



WTF??? your not going to bring the rag? :tears: I wanted to go for a ride!


----------



## CadillacGrill21 (Oct 19, 2001)

damn canadia is far away, we gonna be there though


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

r.o. picnic this weekend


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jun 27 2005, 10:38 PM
> *i'm gonna bring the honda bike again, but can I park it with the cars this time?  :uh:
> [snapback]3329625[/snapback]​*



NO

:twak:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

gitty up


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 7 2005, 06:22 AM
> *ttt
> [snapback]3374987[/snapback]​*



Jeremy you are hard to get a hold of.

heading out east NEED PARTS!!!!!!!

please get a hold of Tommy or I:
pm, email, phone, fax, carrier pigeon

On a side note got my flight, hotel and car rental for scrape :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@Jul 15 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Jeremy you are hard to get a hold of.
> 
> heading out east NEED PARTS!!!!!!!
> ...



Im not that hard to get at give me a call i've been on holidays :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

cant wait for this show, my car is coming outta the paint shop on monday and i'll have everything to be ready except for a few little things


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

didnt you just have it freshly painted??looks ckean by the way i love black.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

i had a scratch in the clip from last year when some fuck hit me in a parking lot and took off (2 days after fresh paint ofcourse) and i got the clip resprayed and the whole car buffed, pluse a couple little trim pieces i was missing, and the next step is interior, and thanx for the compliment


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jul 16 2005, 03:21 PM
> *Im not that hard to get at give me a call i've  been on holidays  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3422265[/snapback]​*


my old man used to always ask me - "don't you need a job to be on holidays"? :0 :0  



sorry couldn't resist


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Lowrider, Minitruckin and Import Racer have all confirmed :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 18 2005, 09:33 AM
> *my old man used to always ask me - "don't you need a job to be on holidays"?  :0  :0
> sorry couldn't resist
> [snapback]3430009[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 18 2005, 12:33 PM
> *my old man used to always ask me - "don't you need a job to be on holidays"?  :0  :0
> sorry couldn't resist
> [snapback]3430009[/snapback]​*


work is over rated if you ask me and im sure Jer will say the same... well it looks like ill be at Scrape too this year ...KEEP IT REAL ..


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Big Jerm / Pete / Big Dan, any of you guys around need some help :tears: :tears:


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

up up and away !


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Jul 21 2005, 09:04 AM
> *up up and away !
> [snapback]3448332[/snapback]​*



what, you get that thing flyin yet? :0


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

:0


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

http://www.prohopper.com/coils/(3049)3_ton...oils_purple.jpg

http://www.showtimehydraulics.com/springs.htm

Looks like the purple coil from Prohopper is a 3 ton, and the purple from showtime is a 4 ton.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 22 2005, 04:33 PM
> *what, you get that thing flyin yet?  :0
> [snapback]3459559[/snapback]​*



I'll be happy if can just get the front tires off the ground


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I just got my hotel room for Scrape...I'm staying for 3 days...But I got to fix my fucking dancer shit box...I nearly destroyed it at a show this weekend...Everything fried inside...


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

ahhh taber-RACK 

when will you learn, at least your having fun


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Jul 25 2005, 01:55 PM
> *ahhh taber-RACK
> 
> when will you learn, at least your having fun
> [snapback]3475152[/snapback]​*


You're damn right man...It was a lot of fun...That 4 door looked like a crazy horse for at least 2 minutes... :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

damn - that reminds me of a cheech n chong movie :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 25 2005, 07:57 PM
> *damn - that reminds me of a cheech n chong movie  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3477871[/snapback]​*


 I already reserved my hotel and pre-registred that car but I might not bring it cause I might not have the time to fix it, can I bring another lolo instead?


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

all depends, u gonna have alota hoochies with you, as i remember u said u had 2 confirmed so far, but the more the merrier if u aint gonna bring your dancer :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Jul 26 2005, 07:12 AM
> *all depends, u gonna have alota hoochies with you, as i remember u said u had 2 confirmed so far, but the more the merrier if u aint gonna bring your dancer  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3480818[/snapback]​*


I'll bring a caddy Coupe 84...Nothing very impressive but decent...And Hai, don't tell me to bring too many girls, your girlfriend will get jealous bro... :biggrin:  You know how those french canadian girls are... :0 :0


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

no i dont i wnt to experiment


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jul 25 2005, 09:13 PM
> *I already reserved my hotel and pre-registred that car but I might not bring it cause I might not have the time to fix it, can I bring another lolo instead?
> [snapback]3478005[/snapback]​*


for sure :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 26 2005, 09:20 AM
> *for sure  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3481274[/snapback]​*


Cool...Thanks Joe...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Jul 26 2005, 09:00 AM
> *no i dont i wnt to experiment
> [snapback]3481179[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I bet you would you dirty dawg...  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

Getting closer :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

mailouts w/ pre-registration forms going out today....save $10 and avoid that long as move-in line  

also, without naming ANY names...to get prime spots and show with your club - GET THERE EARLY! Don't want to hear anyone complain about their spots when theyre rollin in at 11 or later :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 27 2005, 01:10 PM
> *mailouts w/ pre-registration forms going out today....save $10 and avoid that long as move-in line
> 
> also, without naming ANY names...to get prime spots and show with your club - GET THERE EARLY! Don't want to hear anyone complain about their spots when theyre rollin in at 11 or later :0
> [snapback]3490715[/snapback]​*


Are you gonna mail us a confirmation or e-mail us one if we already pre-registered or we just show up and say our name and go in?


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

well my frenchie freind, last year we just pulled in the VIP line, said the our name , and they already had our cards writen out, all you gotta do is put it on your dash, find a spot to park, and start drinkin


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jul 27 2005, 06:34 PM
> *Are you gonna mail us a confirmation or e-mail us one if we already pre-registered or we just show up and say our name and go in?
> [snapback]3492545[/snapback]​*


you should have already got a paypal payment conf....and in about 2 weeks we'll be sending out confirmations, with move in instructions, etc :biggrin:


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

:biggrin: hey impy- make sure when u show up to sign in, u have them fine lady friends of urs to :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Jul 28 2005, 06:17 AM
> *well my frenchie freind, last year we just pulled in the VIP line, said the our name , and they already had our cards writen out, all you gotta do is put it on your dash, find a spot to park, and start drinkin
> [snapback]3495126[/snapback]​*


Hai, you better drink and hop your vert a bit bro... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 28 2005, 12:48 PM
> *you should have already got a paypal payment conf....and in about 2 weeks we'll be sending out confirmations, with move in instructions, etc  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3496975[/snapback]​*


Cool Joe, thanks for the info bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Jul 28 2005, 01:45 PM
> *:biggrin: hey impy- make sure when u show up to sign in, u have them fine lady friends of urs to  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3497378[/snapback]​*


You know me bro...I should be well escorted (at least one lady maybe two) :biggrin:


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

Out of towners????

Where is everyone staying?

I've got reservations @ Days Inn in Vineland but that can always be changed depends where the party is :biggrin: 

I'm rolling into town early morning Sat 20th


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@Jul 28 2005, 03:35 PM
> *Out of towners????
> 
> Where is everyone staying?
> ...


I'll be there on the 20th too...Staying at the Best Western - Beacon Harbourside... :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

i dunno where im staying but i'll most likely be too hammered to drive home, last year i stayed in this ghetto shit hole for $40 lol


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jul 28 2005, 10:34 PM
> *I'll be there on the 20th too...Staying at the Best Western  - Beacon Harbourside... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3502304[/snapback]​*



Thank you for the generous offer I may take you up on that. Having a bit of a problem with the juice in our lac. Might have something to do with the set up sitting in the garage collecting dust lol. :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@Jul 29 2005, 11:52 AM
> *Thank you for the generous offer I may take you up on that. Having a bit of a problem with the juice in our lac. Might have something to do with the set up sitting in the garage collecting dust lol.  :0
> [snapback]3504562[/snapback]​*


No problem... :biggrin: Hopefully you fix up the Lac...Must be beautiful right now in B.C with the nice weather and all...


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

I don't know about the BC folk, but I SAY IT'S FUCKING COLD!!!!!

Talkin' about 13 and 14 degrees at night with NO HUMIDITY!!!! THAT SHIT IS COLD!!!!

Lawanna, good to finally meet you, even though you had a fool with a chevy pickup tryin' to PICK you up while I was standing there for an hour...!!!
Nice lac, take care of my Boy Tommy.

Should'a told me there were issues with the setup...I would'a tried to help when I was there! But then again, I helped out the MTL boys, and next time I see the car it's smokin' and on fire!!!! Either that means I did a good job and they tore it up, or I fucked up!!!!
but knowing them, I know they put on a crazy show and represented hardcore!!!


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

dammit, impy&caddy, you better have that dancer fixed and at Scrape.

I already told you I'd trailer it there for you....you just gimme the call and I'll be there with my coveralls ready to work all weekend to get it ready if you need an extra body!!!

This time i won't call none of the Montreal girls I know and tell them I'm coming into town, that way you guys get my undivided attention  
(not like you didn't have my undivided attention before...!!!)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jul 30 2005, 01:23 AM
> *I don't know about the BC folk, but I SAY IT'S FUCKING COLD!!!!!
> 
> Talkin' about 13 and 14 degrees at night with NO HUMIDITY!!!! THAT SHIT IS COLD!!!!
> ...


You always do a good job Aly. We fixed it and made it because of your advice and all the good tricks you gave us bro. That car really danced over there at the show and everything fried in it but we had a lot of fun bro...It was awsome!!! Thanks for all the help bro...


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jul 29 2005, 11:23 PM
> *I don't know about the BC folk, but I SAY IT'S FUCKING COLD!!!!!
> 
> Talkin' about 13 and 14 degrees at night with NO HUMIDITY!!!! THAT SHIT IS COLD!!!!
> ...



Mr. No hoppin

I rather it be 14 at night then it be 40 during the day. You have just been out east too long. I'm still pissed at you for not making "time" to see me but had time to visit those who will remain name less. No worries I'll rough you up a bit and call it even. BTW your getting too skinny eat something! That Jackass in the Chev took up 3.5 hours of my time and only spent just shy of 2k. :uh: You should have taken a billet grill home for your hoe. The only issue with the set up is it's not in the car. But while we are at Scrape the lac will be getting a rack and some reinforcing :biggrin:  We will be hitting the streets with the paint job from hell in no time.


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

well, well, mr. cabbie what do u know abt chevy's,,,u driving that tic-tac around o town,,, are u cuming to scrape, or u pulling another no-show.   

by the way how's married life?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

20 days till scrape, ehhhh paco, i heard u got a trick or 2 up ur sleve? whats this new ride ur comin out with????


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 1 2005, 09:11 AM
> *20 days till scrape, ehhhh paco, i heard u got a trick or 2 up ur sleve? whats this new ride ur comin out with????
> [snapback]3520002[/snapback]​*



well mr 187 still hav'nt seen your ride yet???????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: 
and were suppose to b homies,,,,,what up with this,,,,,trying to get the 63 done...
so when do i get to c the ride smoeeeeeee.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Aug 1 2005, 02:30 PM
> *well mr 187 still hav'nt seen your ride yet???????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> and were suppose to b homies,,,,,what up with this,,,,,trying to get the 63 done...
> so when do i get to c the ride smoeeeeeee.
> [snapback]3522420[/snapback]​*


come down to my house and help me change some motor mounts and i'll let u take it out (with full batteries!)


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

is scrape gonna be a parking lot show this year or a grass show like last year?


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 1 2005, 06:09 PM
> *is scrape gonna be a parking lot show this year or a grass show like last year?
> [snapback]3523125[/snapback]​*


back by popular demand....grass :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

sweet


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 1 2005, 08:14 PM
> *back by popular demand....grass :biggrin:
> [snapback]3523602[/snapback]​*




I like grass.


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

we're all staying at the Days Inn again (Prudhommes Landing)...$129/night :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 2 2005, 08:51 AM
> *we're all staying at the Days Inn again (Prudhommes Landing)...$129/night  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3527147[/snapback]​*


see you RO boys there....we got our room booked at that hotel too :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Aug 2 2005, 03:06 PM
> *see you RO boys there....we got our room booked at that hotel too :biggrin:
> [snapback]3528482[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

anyone need the contact # for there...905-562-4101.....or link http://www.daysinn.com/DaysInn/control/Boo...64&brandInfo=DI

its about 500yds from the Best Western...Best Western's a better spot, but the Days Inn has a way bigger parking lot


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

theres a lowrider bike category right joe? how do i register mine? .............WHOS HOPPIN??? :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 3 2005, 10:32 AM
> *theres a lowrider bike category right joe? how do i register mine? .............WHOS HOPPIN???  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3534020[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 3 2005, 12:32 PM
> *theres a lowrider bike category right joe? how do i register mine? .............WHOS HOPPIN???  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3534020[/snapback]​*


seperate lolo bike, trike and chopper classes this year :biggrin: 

...and I'm hoppin my shit


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

speakin of hoppin...pretty much everyone around here knows by now about the TV show build-off with those 2 lacs for the lolo episode...well the final part of 2 diff episodes is bein filmed at Scrape - they're gonna be shooting cars, people, the TV cars on display, etc during the show...then having the 2 build-ups hop off against each other during the hop - winner takes all :biggrin: 

the other episode is two minitrucks being built this week with the final episode being filmed, judged, etc at Scrape

its gonna carried on Global in Canada, and syndicated to the US and Britian on the Speedchannel or Spike or something

..so don't get caught chillin with the wrong girl that day, or call in work sick to show up....cause its gonna be TV time :nono:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

big things! now all we need is a rice filter!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

i cant wait!!


----------



## thehailife (Mar 2, 2004)

this show, and car show have turned out to be great postive exposure for the lowrider community, im glad i called the right guys 

some good shiet rite thurr Joe


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

yes we really need a rice filter...

lets just pay a crackhead to hide in the bushes and slash their tires before they're able to roll into the show...
lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 4 2005, 07:43 AM
> *yes we really need a rice filter...
> 
> lets just pay a crackhead to hide in the bushes and slash their tires before they're able to roll into the show...
> ...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

wheres tyrone biggums when u need him?


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 4 2005, 08:43 AM
> *yes we really need a rice filter...
> 
> lets just pay a crackhead to hide in the bushes and slash their tires before they're able to roll into the show...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Good Idea..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

looks like a bit of politics for the hop this year, i love building up some hype


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

whats up all......thats right this show is goin to sick... i just got done buildin one of the S-dimes that will be at Scrape... the final judgeing will be done by ppls choice like on the Biker Build offs .. the spectators will vote for thier fav... and i hope you all vote for mine... o and by the way Joe its me EGG.. Jerz bro...im tryin to post a pic now of the truck we done when it was inthe booth gettin painted..


> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 3 2005, 08:09 PM~3536691
> *speakin of hoppin...pretty much everyone around here knows by now about the TV show build-off with those 2 lacs for the lolo episode...well the final part of 2 diff episodes is bein filmed at Scrape - they're gonna be shooting cars, people, the TV cars on display, etc during the show...then having the 2 build-ups hop off against each other during the hop - winner takes all  :biggrin:
> 
> the other episode is two minitrucks being built this week with the final episode being filmed, judged, etc at Scrape
> ...


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

niiiiice ...lovin the clean shaved look and the supra lights


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

What up, Jamie. Seems like I was just there, oh wait......

Like the paint on the truck. Nice colour choices. Can wait to see it in person!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

whoaa.. they aint supra lights we dont do ricer shit...LOL.. they are LED lights man..


> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 7 2005, 11:46 PM~3558214
> *niiiiice ...lovin the clean shaved look and the supra lights
> *


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

LOL ya i do remember seeing someone who looked like you there last week...lol.. ya the paint is sick... we brought our own painter(the same guy who sparyed Jerz 63 rag)...we set a record there at the show.. we got done our build in 3 days man... now thats fucked up eh...and i welded in the whole rear section...


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

lol oops..couldnt see the whole light because its masked off anyway looks sik


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 3 2005, 05:09 PM~3536691
> *speakin of hoppin...pretty much everyone around here knows by now about the TV show build-off with those 2 lacs for the lolo episode...well the final part of 2 diff episodes is bein filmed at Scrape - they're gonna be shooting cars, people, the TV cars on display, etc during the show...then having the 2 build-ups hop off against each other during the hop - winner takes all  :biggrin:
> 
> the other episode is two minitrucks being built this week with the final episode being filmed, judged, etc at Scrape
> ...



Who built the Cads?


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Aug 7 2005, 10:52 PM~3558244
> *LOL ya i do remember seeing someone who looked like you there last week...lol.. ya the paint is sick... we brought our own painter(the same guy who sparyed Jerz 63 rag)...we set a record there at the show.. we got done our build in 3 days man... now thats fucked up eh...and i welded in the whole rear section...
> *



This TRUCK IS VERY WELL BUILT!!!!!!! I saw it with the box off, GREAT WELDING!!!!!

Set up for shop air, on board compressor and NITROGEN!!!    

Plus the paint is perfect and looks great!!!

Good job!!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

there where 2 teams who built the caddys... the one team had members from Rollerz Only Pete and Jer and the other team had guys from True Playaz .. i must say that both caddys look very good.. hey Volv_lo who are you and when did you the truck if i may ask? and did we meet?


> _Originally posted by Duppy_@Aug 8 2005, 09:45 AM~3560054
> *Who built the Cads?
> *


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Aug 8 2005, 09:55 AM~3560203
> *there where 2 teams who built the caddys... the one team had members from Rollerz Only Pete and Jer and the other team had guys from True Playaz .. i must say that both caddys look very good.. hey Volv_lo who are you and when did you the truck if i may ask? and did we meet?
> *



JUDGE :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

hey thanks for the complements man.. and after hittin the links at the bottom of your post i know who you are now...lol..once again thanks..i will let the other guys on the build team know..


> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Aug 8 2005, 10:00 AM~3560086
> *This TRUCK IS VERY WELL BUILT!!!!!!!  I saw it with the box off, GREAT WELDING!!!!!
> 
> Set up for shop air, on board compressor and NITROGEN!!!
> ...


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Aug 8 2005, 10:03 AM~3560230
> *hey thanks for the complements man.. and after hittin the links at the bottom of your post i know who you are now...lol..once again thanks..i will let the other guys on the build team know..
> *



 

I was very impressed with the quality of work and so was a lot of other people. A guy asked me if I would take my car to you guys for a build and I said 100% I WOULD!!!

Great Job,
Good luck at the show :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

What motel is everyone staying at?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 8 2005, 09:12 PM~3564396
> *What motel is everyone staying at?
> *


Best Western for me...1 km from the show... :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

im gonna make reservations soontime, where a hotel with decent prices?


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

once again man thanks and as for doin a car for you or anyone else no prob...


> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Aug 8 2005, 11:10 AM~3560258
> *
> 
> I was very impressed with the quality of work and so was a lot of other people.  A guy asked me if I would take my car to you guys for a build and I said 100% I WOULD!!!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Aug 8 2005, 07:55 AM~3560203
> *.. hey Volv_lo who are you and when did you the truck if i may ask? and did we meet?
> *



:uh: hes the guy that threes/hops the rear of a Cadillac with the roof cut off.....Mr. Science of Hydraulic Syspension..... :uh:


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 9 2005, 08:13 AM~3569217
> *:uh: hes the guy that threes/hops the rear of a Cadillac with the roof cut off.....Mr. Science of Hydraulic Syspension..... :uh:
> *



I guess you'll have to wait and see the show, cause there was NO rear hopping going on MANG!!!! And I GUARANTEE RO will like it when they see it. (for the reasons I've already told you in person.. ) 

Any ways. MR.CHUCK got DUV and I to hit switches in the trucks too.. and guess who's truck lasted longer??? The one with SHOP AIR :0 :0 I was in the black truck, Duv was in the silver truck, again hiding under the dash... *as per producers request!!!!!*


Looks like Jeremy is going to bring this up at every possible moment eh???? :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BTW, you can blame the PRODUCERS for that, because it was their Idea.. And I should have never told you, just let you see it on TV for a surprise, and BTW I heard you were gas hopping them the next day infront of the studio.. lol... IS THAT WHY THE RIGHT TIRE IS BLOWN :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
GOT ANY PICS of the street play???


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Aug 8 2005, 07:13 PM~3564402
> *Best Western for me...1 km from the show... :biggrin:
> *


days inn :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Aug 9 2005, 07:34 AM~3569453
> *I guess you'll have to wait and see the show, cause there was NO rear hopping going on MANG!!!!  And I GUARANTEE RO will like it when they see it. (for the reasons I've already told you in person.. )
> 
> Any ways.  MR.CHUCK got DUV and I to hit switches in the trucks too..  and guess who's truck lasted longer???  The one with SHOP AIR  :0  :0  I was in the black truck, Duv was in the silver truck, again hiding under the dash... as per producers request!!!!!
> ...



Bring it up every chance...fuck off I just thought you being the hydro expert you are that you would know better


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Aug 7 2005, 10:43 PM~3558191
> *whats up all......thats right this show is goin to sick... i just got done buildin one of the S-dimes that will be at Scrape... the final judgeing will be done by ppls choice like on the Biker Build offs .. the spectators will vote for thier fav... and i hope you all vote for mine... o and by the way Joe its me EGG.. Jerz bro...im tryin to post a pic now of the truck we done when it was inthe booth gettin painted..
> *


whatsup EGG - nice avatar - op ivy rules :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Aug 9 2005, 02:35 PM~3570973
> *days inn  :biggrin:
> *


yup Days Inn too....last year's parking lot looked like a carshow :biggrin: with a hop :0


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 9 2005, 04:42 PM~3571828
> *Bring it up every chance...fuck off I just thought you being the hydro expert you are that you would know better
> *


way to butter up the judge before the final tally :0


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

sup Joe you like that shit...lol... as for the street play i dont think it was Jer i thought it was those guys from that other club what was it again.. oh ya True Playas... just bustin balls guys dont get all bent outa shape...lol.....im suprized that the black truck didnt lose or crack all the fiberglass and bondo in the bed..LOL....what where those guys thinkin...


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 9 2005, 10:35 PM~3573426
> *yup Days Inn too....last year's parking lot looked like a carshow  :biggrin:  with a hop  :0
> *


do you know how much there rooms cost?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 9 2005, 07:47 PM~3573515
> *do you know how much there rooms cost?
> *



I think there about 130 canadian dollars per night


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

man, this show needs to be more than once a year, i mean, i been waiting 4 it since last year


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

and it makes crazy suspense when u stirr up shit in the hop pit


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 9 2005, 10:42 PM~3574240
> *I think there about 130 canadian dollars per night
> *


I'm paying 139 cdn plus tax per night at Best Western...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

if I finish my bike up in time, i'll try and make it


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 9 2005, 06:35 PM~3573426
> *yup Days Inn too....last year's parking lot looked like a carshow  :biggrin:  with a hop  :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 10 2005, 03:19 PM~3581866
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup Brian! :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

hey joe i think i saw you on queen st today


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 10 2005, 07:17 PM~3584544
> *hey joe i think i saw you on queen st today
> *


yeah I was doin the Al Bundy today


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

started a new Scrape thread with all the info people been PM'ing me about...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=196240


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

i love that escalade you pimp


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 10 2005, 05:26 PM~3584585
> *i love that escalade you pimp
> *


whats this? u love something? and u call uself a hater


----------



## lawanna (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 9 2005, 06:47 PM~3573515
> *do you know how much there rooms cost?
> *



Days Inn Sat $129 CAN Sun $89 CAN

Hey lowlife!!!! are you busy on Monday 22nd? We would like to go out your way to look at some "stuff" :biggrin:


----------

